# Hello from Croatia



## Nivette (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to all of u
I'm Nivette and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope to learn some new things here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been lurking for some time and I can say


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## elegant-one (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello!!! & Welcome


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome out of lurkdom!  Enjoy Specktra


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## esperanza0905 (Aug 24, 2009)

dobrodošla


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 24, 2009)

Zdravo


----------



## Nivette (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you all for warm welcome


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 29, 2009)

pozdrav i od mene


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you came out of lurker ville


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

I am also new and from Croatia, and I am glad there are also some of my "neighbours" here.

What to say apart of HELLO and


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I am also from Croatia.

Hello everybody


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

Also from croatia !


----------



## yohaillna (Sep 2, 2009)

ne lajkam im smajlice :kava:


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreaa* 

 
_Also from croatia !_

 
me 2.


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi girls


----------



## LoveStoned (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks like Nivette urged all Croatian lurkers to finally start participating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All that I can say is: poor, poor Specktra users now that Croatian MAC addicts are out running wild!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jojo Ungh* 

 
_Hi girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
oh, a familiar face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveStoned* 

 
_It looks like Nivette urged all Croatian lurkers to finally start participating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All that I can say is: poor, poor Specktra users now that Croatian MAC addicts are out running wild!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hell yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















gosh, it feels so nice to say everything without any words, just with a smiley.


----------



## Skura (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreaa* 

 
_Also from croatia !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
One more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yohaillna* 

 
_ne lajkam im smajlice :kava:_

 
Potpis


----------



## xtonyax (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_One more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Same here!


----------



## Alize (Sep 3, 2009)

wow reunion sa foruma lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hello cure


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 4, 2009)

evo i mene


----------



## Aliki (Sep 4, 2009)

Also from Croatia


----------



## ny love (Sep 4, 2009)

I mene evo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, also from Croatia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 4, 2009)

Zdravo! Kako ste? Jaz sem iz Slovenije, fino je videt deklice iz tega konca Evrope! Je ze cas, da tudi mi dobimo MAC, ane?


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 4, 2009)

ja te ništa nisam razumila. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a jel ti to Richard Hammond u potpisu?


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Moxy (Sep 5, 2009)

Deedeedee, ce jaz tebe razumem, potem ti absolutno lahko razumes mene, nasa jezika si nista tako razlicna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ja, je Hammond


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 5, 2009)

Hammond


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! And welcome to everyone else from Croatia! So nice to see you all! I went to Dubrovnik last month and it was absolutely stunning. I am in love with your country!!! 

xoxo


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Hellooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more from Croatia!


----------



## Skura (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! And welcome to everyone else from Croatia! So nice to see you all! I went to Dubrovnik last month and it was absolutely stunning. I am in love with your country!!! 

xoxo_

 
Glad you like my home town


----------



## Alize (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Zdravo! Kako ste? Jaz sem iz Slovenije, fino je videt deklice iz tega konca Evrope! Je ze cas, da tudi mi dobimo MAC, ane? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nadam se da će se i nama jednom smilovati ti iz maca


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Ja sam cula od neke cure koja radi u douglasu da ce oni definitivno imat mac, ali se ne zna jos tocno kad...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Karlie64 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikana* 

 
_Ja sam cula od neke cure koja radi u douglasu da ce oni definitivno imat mac, ali se ne zna jos tocno kad..._

 
Ako je to tacno, selim se definitivno u hrvatsku, ovde u Srbiji garant nikad nece doci mac


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 8, 2009)

ma ne vjerujem da će tako skoro doći kod nas.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 8, 2009)

Ma bilo bi lepo!!! Hocemo MAC!


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_Glad you like my home town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So you are from Dubrovnik? Yes it is stunning. I couldn't find MAC though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

one more from Croatia


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

evo i mene


----------



## LoveStoned (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ny love* 

 
_I mene evo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, also from Croatia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
wooow, lajkam avatar i nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





back to the subject: even if MC does finally come to Croatia, I wouldn't buy it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, European prices are way, way too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, it would be nice to have the option of seeing and touching certain MACs of choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 live before ordering them online


----------



## Ailey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello, another one from Croatia here


----------



## ny love (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with everything LoveStoned wrote...


----------



## xHonEyx (Sep 26, 2009)

Zdravo sosedje.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Pozdrav iz Slovenije..


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Another one from Croatia`s here


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to this forum


----------



## Nivette (Nov 5, 2009)

wow, ova tema zivi i raste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikana* 

 
_Ja sam cula od neke cure koja radi u douglasu da ce oni definitivno imat mac, ali se ne zna jos tocno kad..._

 

tesko kod nas, premalo smo trziste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Ako je to tacno, selim se definitivno u hrvatsku, ovde u Srbiji garant nikad nece doci mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ma ako dođe kod nas, doci ce i kod vas sigurno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thank you all for warm welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ni ja ne lajkam smajlice bas


----------



## nana17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello from Zg!


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nivette* 

 
_ma ako dođe kod nas, doci ce i kod vas sigurno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Sa godinu-2 zakasnjenja, kao i sve ostalo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a samo smo 3h udaljeni... uzas!


----------



## Mirella (Nov 9, 2009)

I am also from Croatia ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Al nas ima.


----------



## nana17 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you.

Nego, znala sam da definitivno previše čitam make-up forume kad sam prepoznala dio Mirelinog lica sa prikazom nekog rumenila prije nego što sam pročitala nick.


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 9, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Ggxox (Nov 11, 2009)

I love that there are so many of you from Croatia! Such a beautiful country.

xoxo


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 11, 2010)

I see this topic died....well a mac fan here from Dubrovnik as well.
Baš nas ima...nego gdje ste sve nestale :zubo:


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

MAC fan from Croatia +1


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been thinking, given our relatively low standard Croatian women spend an awful lot of money on makeup. why doesn't MAC take benefit of that fact and finally come to our country? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC hear our prayers!!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 14, 2010)

kisses from Croatia!!! xoxoxox


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 14, 2010)

and one kiss more!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, it seems there are a lot of us here  Deperate for MAC


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 27, 2011)

And another one from Croatia 

  	Nego di ste sve nestale, ja sama ovdje kmeee, sigurno ste sve pokupovale pa više ne dolazite


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)

another from Croatia, di ste cureeee


----------



## tinywini66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pozdrav  cure!


----------



## rora0103 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola, na ovu temu javi se netko svakih mjesec dana...
  	Hihih iGreetings


----------



## mayushka (Jun 4, 2012)

Pozdrav cure! )


----------



## Grandiella (Jun 8, 2012)

Još jedan pozdrav iz Hrvatske 

	Gdje se mogu pročitati pravila? (koliko postovatreba prije kupnje, kako sve funkcionira, itd..)
  	Ili je netko voljan prepričati


----------



## poppytears (Nov 22, 2012)

Grandiella, to se i ja pitam evo vec par mjesec, zapravo otkako sam se regstrovala.


----------



## trihogaster (Jun 6, 2013)

ok, dizanje teme....
  	ajmo 'rvatice i ostale!
  	skupljajmo postove jer inače ništa od mac-a


----------



## orchid1 (Jun 9, 2013)

pozzz iz Hr )))))))

  	mene muči to naručivanje, ne kužim kako ide, ako mi netko pošalje invoice (ni nezz pravo što je to :facepalm:  ) šta dalje trebam? I dali znate otprilike kolika je poštarina jer sada kako su digli poštarinu iz USA-E  to je katastrofa


----------



## orchid1 (Jun 9, 2013)

da, mislim da treba 50 postova po novom, pa tipkajte :mig:


----------



## trihogaster (Jun 9, 2013)

orchid1 said:


> pozzz iz Hr )))))))
> 
> mene muči to naručivanje, ne kužim kako ide, ako mi netko pošalje invoice (ni nezz pravo što je to :facepalm:  ) šta dalje trebam? I dali znate otprilike kolika je poštarina jer sada kako su digli poštarinu iz USA-E  to je katastrofa


 

	invoice je mislim kad ti netko od koga želiš nešto kupiti pošalje zahtjev za plaćanjem.
  	ako se ne varam, u tom invoiceu su upute što dalje.
  	vidim da imaš dovoljno postova, jesi nešto već naručila?


----------

